# CWPS - Construction Workers Pension Scheme



## construct_06 (19 Feb 2007)

Anybody familiar with this scheme?

I am at the moment trying to sort out my Fathers Pension affairs (He is 51).

After approx. 30 years working and paying the standard pension contributions, it appears he will only be getting approx. €5k lump sum on retirement and €5k per year as a pension (if current contributions continue and he works until 65)!

So we have looked at Avcs. These seem good and he has started contributing approx €200 per week. Projections are that there will be approx. €200k in pot at retirement, allowing a lump sum drawdown and pension entitlement thereafter, which is much better than current status.

Wondering what is situation if the pension holder dies:

(a) before 65
(b) after 65

Eg., will wife get the pension, or is it only half the pension, or a lump sum etc....


----------



## mullaghabu (22 Sep 2008)

From recent experience I have been informed that an active member, ie paying into CWPS fund at time of death & prior to retirement, a death benefit of €63,500 would be payable plus  €3,175 for each eligible child under 18, and a return of all contributions made to the fund. Death after retirement would depend on the pension options choosen at retirement.


----------

